# A test of something: research



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Take a look at this website. http://webpotential.com/Dolphins2/ Afterwards I will go over what I am doing here. Thanks


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Eric:From what I could see, it looks good. Unfortunately my dialup connection has been slow the past few days, so I'll have to try to look at the site tomorrow from work.How is Amanda's music going?JeanG


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Man, it must just s*ck to be you. LOL







Yeah research schmesearch!!! I bet!Seriously, if I can be for a moment....







I love the dolphin pointers! It is beautiful so far.







BQ


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Yeah, BQ. Leave it to Eric to have two good looking blondes to help him with the research.














By the way, Eric, you were supposed to give me the sticker from the guitar you have that Bon Jovi touched. lolJeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

LOL, this isn't about dolphin research, its about IBS research. Sorry I should have made that clearer.Glad you like the site though.Okay I will go into this after a few more people take a look.However, this is an IBS thing.







It will make sense afterwards.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Oh Sure Eric, I understand. <yeah right....







>BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ,







This really is an IBS test, I just used this as the subject and I will put it all together in a little bit here and then it will make sense.Maybe someone might guess what I am doing here, but you'll see.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I'm hoping it is something to do with what they said about Dolphins OR the graphics themselves. Cause I can't get MP3 to play the music.BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

edited out for the sake of science.







BQ


----------



## Sherree (Mar 27, 1999)

Hmmm, Dolphins, beautiful blondes, dolphin music, dolphin stories, the sea,IBS... Well, I'm listening to the music, feeling calm, peaceful, relaxed, very much like listening to the music in "Towards Inner Peace." A somewhat spiritual, gentle connection with the dolphins, a stress reducer. Maybe close to where you're going? I like it. Nice site, Shawn.


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

OK Eric, I bit. But I'm completely lost as to how this relates to IBS research, unless you're counting how many IBSers go to a site when told to.







If so, then I guess I get counted.Wish I could build a nice looking site like that.







By the way, if anyone's interested in better understanding their own mental condition, there's an insanity test at: http://www.people.cornell.edu/pages/slp29/insane.html I think I passed it ... but I'm not sure


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2002)

I looked at this the other night when i was told to by Shawn/Eric/007. All i saw was the picture of 2 blondes! LOL. And The MP3 Stuff is not good with my computer. I might have another look. No, you have compeletly lost me and my computer is still being very slow. I suppose listening to Dolphins could be quite relaxing. Like watching Flipper







Come on, i wanna know now.








Any cool, i like dolphins. I'd love to swim with them. My friend did that when she went to America. Cool. Sorry I digress. Anyway, i'm stumpted, and i'm meant to be doing work. I need to get rid of some of this work thats piling up!Spliff







Edit 1: Er, what aobut this?


> quote: DOLPHINS ARE UNIQUE IN THEMSELVES. THEY ARE HERE TO TEACH US. THEY ARE HERE TO SHOW US THEIR COMMUNICATION SKILLS . THEY ARE GOING TO SHOW YOU HOW YOU CAN COMMUNICATE THROUGH THOUGHT TRANSFERENCE, AND SHOW YOU YOUR OWN ABILITY TO HEAL .


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

<Transferring Positive thoughts to Spliff>







BQ


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

[BEGIN TRANSFERENCE] BQ-Are you getting this? I'm sending you good thoughts because you have been sad recently too. Love you BQ







[END TRANSFERENCE/]


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Okay, what I was doing here was testing a distraction idea.While looking at the site, were you thinking about IBS or was your mind invovled in the website and your thoughts off the IBS?


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

My thoughts of course were on the website. However, my thoughts are RARELY on IBS, unless I'm in a compromised situation, e.g. in a car where I can't get to a restroom. At these times distraction is invaluable. (As is paradoxical intention).


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Initially, no. But then when you insisted that it had to do with IBS ( yeah right







) of course I thought about IBS, but in general, not MY IBS, you know?I like what Nikki picked about positive thoughts etc.







((((((Spliff)))))Thanks







BQ


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I wanted to look at pictures of dolphins!


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Ok, I wasn't thinking about the IBS. I WAS thinking about how cool the dolphin cursor was and I WAS thinking about how maybe you, Eric, were going to tell us that you have a thing for the blondes in the bikinis, that's why you sent US to look at them, too (maybe testing your hypothesis that people with IBS are attracted to young blondes in bikinis?).







I do agree that distraction is a valuable tool. I know it works for me!


----------



## Sherree (Mar 27, 1999)

I really liked the music. Like BQ, I wasn't really thinking of MY IBS, but I was thinking of IBS to figure out how it related to this site, if at all. But since I was home, I wasn't thinking about MY IBS, it's when I'm out that I tend to think of it more. I sure would like a CD of that music, though...


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

I thought the girls looked great.Must pop back to find the dolphins.







RegardsJB


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Eirc told me to look at the site last week sometime when i couldn't sleep and all i got were blondes in Bikinis! I think i definately proved that IBS sufferers will look at random websites when told to.I wish i could wear a bikini without being so self concsious. My belly never comes out in public im afraid! It gets shown up by my sisters wash board stomach.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

It didn't help that I said something even about IBS in this test. But I am sure people got what I was talking about and it helps to put some thought into when your mind is distracted, the IBS is not as likely to bother you.LTL, this is the fight or flight working on you." I'm in a compromised situation, e.g. in a car where I can't get to a restroom"That your body thinks its in danger of going in your pants. One thing helps here is to get to the point where you don't look at this as a dangerous situation. Not easy and it takes work, but it helps. Sometimes I will play games with others in the car or keep my mind distracted an occupied on something so, I don't feel I am in a dangerous situation. I am glad you use this method and that it helps some.Lauralee, I have a thing for all women in bikini's.







I think its also a good distraction technique. LOLMaybe I can get the West Hills research center to pay for a study on this for me.







Sherree, I can get you a cd of the music.







I like her a lot too. She is an awesome musician. I hope this was not taken as a sales plug though, that website is mainly to promote the TV show to the TV industry. So far we have Gary Busy (sp) and maybe Cindy Crawford.







I hope.







Spliff,


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

LOL the music, what i heard was really cool. But my computer is not good with music files. It won't let me run Kazaa.com i'm lost without music. Its my life. Ii'm open to new ideas.I only managed to listen to a minute or 2 of it before my computer froze and made weird noises. Its all your fault Eric. Its also your fault that i really did nearly S*it my pants when weird things that looked really scary popped up on my screen when i tried to get to your site!







What was that? It really did scare the life out of me!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hey Eric, If i strip off into a Bikini and get the peroxide out will i get to be on TV too?


----------

